# What is the longest distance you have driven?



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Since we all love motorways(highways for our friends), whats the longest distance you have driven without stopping? 

Last week I drove from London to Manchester. This is by far the longest I have driven, I think I covered probably half the UK Island without stopping!!!!

Distance - 211.5 miles (340.38 km) 
Duration: just over 3 hours

UK speed limit 70mph but that was possibly my minimum on this trip on clear straights


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

650 km between Odense, DK and Zwolle, NL, well actually i stopped for 3 minutes to piss in Germany. 

I've taken a tour in summer through Northwestern Germany, that was about 600 km non-stop, but not all on the Autobahn. 

The longest distance i've driven myself on one day was 1164 kilometers. (Zwolle, NL - Poitiers, FR)

The longest distance i've driven with someone else behind the wheel was 1250km (Avignon, FR - Zwolle, NL) with my parents, and a 1700km bus drive from Zwolle to Costa Brava via Rotterdam.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

My longest drive as a co-driver was from Helsinki to Kuusamo - approximately 800km.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The longest,with only rest-stops,was Budapest-Prague,which is ~530km.
Without rest-stops is Budapest-Debrecen,which is ~230km,+Debrecen-Dombrád,which is 96km.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i can't tell the longest without stopping. perhaps Bjelovar - Rijeka, i had an exam in RIjeka in 8 in the morning so i didn't want to stop to be sure i'll make it on time. but i rarely drive more than 200 km without stopping.

the longest with stops was Omiš - Bjelovar via Rijeka, so about 620 km few years ago, or this summer i made a round trip long about 900 km in one day, but there were stops long few hours.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

My longest trips:
Section without break: ~383km between two filling stations: A9 ~247km, then A10 100km, then A11 36 km (of course in Germany, part of Grobenzell near Munchen - Szczecin route), ~3 hours - according to speed limits and 160-180 where allowed. 

With short breaks (piss, fuel, vignette): some trips around 1100 km (Brussel-Głogów, Głogów-Zagreb, Basel-Głogów, Głogów-Zurich, Grudziądz-Grobenzell). 
Usually ~12-14 hours, Głogów-Zurich 11 hours to be right on time.

With 30 min breaks (snooze, dinner): Mostar-Grobenzell 1185 km, 21 hours behind the wheel. 5 hours lost in jams.

Longest combined trip: ~2400 km in 4 days:
day 1 - Dubrovnik - Mostar
day 2 - Mostar - Grobenzell
day 3 - break
day 4 - Grobenzell - Głogów - Szczecin.

I like driving, i'm jealous of my car and i'm not willing to give place behind the wheel to someone else .

EDIT: Longest distance on non-motorway roads: Szczecin-Grudziądz 340km. Whole trip without stops. In Poland we have good conditions to make such trips on non-motorway roads . Ok, there were 6 km on A6 and 15 km on Świecie Bypass - single carriageway expressway


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Longest drive without stopping, except to fill the tank & piss is Rimini (IT) - Culemborg about 1200km(?) in 15 hours. Longest distance without stopping at all is 500-600km maybe

My trips on a map, Only to Poland & Corsica not driven by myself:


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Don't remember all of them as I did quite a couple long highway drives. 

Miami - New Orleans over Tampa = 1513km. Stopped twice for petrol and pee break, 10 minutes total. And a cop stopped me 15 minutes for speeding: $ 255 fine. 

Bilbao - Amsterdam = 1403 km

Cannes - Amsterdam = 1376 km

Berlin - Venice = 1142 km

One of the longest and most exhausting drives was this one though:

Dubrovnik (KR) to Sirmione (I) 979 km total. But 320 km on B-roads with a lot of traffic and a couple huge traffic jams (due to accidents) in Italy made this journey very hard.

A friend of mine just set the coast-to-coast record from New York to Los Angeles. 31 hours and 7 minutes non-stop.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Roads i have driven in the last 10 years. (not all by myself) (motorways only)

Germany:









France:









Belgium:









Denmark:


----------



## ADCS (Oct 30, 2006)

My longest non-stop drive (that is, only for food and relieving myself) was from here in Norman to Vail, Colorado. That one was 791 mi, or 1272 km. Needless to say, I was exhausted by the end of it.

Longest nonstop roadtrip I've been a part of was from Houston to Vail, which was 1100 mi (1760 km)


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

San Diego, CA to Port Jefferson, NY.......just a hair under 3000 miles.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

This thread is so skybarish. 

Anyway, my longest distance as a passanger on a bus without a single stop was 380 km! (Vienna - Ljubljana) We stopped about 80 km from Vienna, but I was too sleepy to go out, and guess what: the driver didn't make even one single stop until home; my butt hurt so much that I stood up for a few minutes, and I was getting sick. And we had some small bus, which could drive only 80 or 90 km/h. We stopped in two cities/towns, but just to take off some people, which took the whole trip even longer. Altogether it was about 6 hours of my butt sticked to seat.

My longest distance as a driver (but with stops) was 850 km (Ljubljana - Berne). On the same route I think I drove straight (without stops) for about 450 km (through whole Italy) - quite stupid, but I didn't feel like going out; I usually stop every two hours.

My longest distance as a co-driver (with stops) was 1,550 km (a one-day trip to Italy and back), or by bus from Barcelona to Ljubljana (about the same distance).

And a curiosity - one day I crossed 13 international borders; as follows: Slovenia - Italy - Austria - Germany - Austria - Liechtenstein - Switzerland - Austria - Germany - Austria - Germany - Austria - Italy - Slovenia. 

And to add countries where I've already driven (me being the driver): Croatia, Italy, Austria, Liechtenstein, Germany, France, Switzerland, Luxembourg and Slovenia.


----------



## mojaBL (Oct 24, 2007)

My longest trip in 3 days was (1450km)
Vienna-München-Garmisch-PartenKirchen 510km
Garmisch-Insbruck-Verona-Venezia 450km
Venezia-Udineze-Graz-Vienna 590km

In one day
Banja Luka-Skopje 760km

by Bus 1722km
Banja Luka-LLoret de Mar


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

*São Paulo to Buenos Aires: 2.300 km in 2 days.*


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

In 1 day.
Delft,NL - Risoul,FR 1200km. About 12 hours with a couple of stops along the way


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

My longest trip is :










From Jelenia Góra to Wombwell, about 1550 km, 2.5 days 

Jelenia Góra-Dresden-Chemnitz-Erfurt-Kassel-Dortmund-Essen-Eindhoven-Antwerpen-Gent-Brugge-Dunkerque-Dover-London-Luton-Leicester-Northampton-Nottingham-Sheffield-Wombwell


And second longest is from Jelenia Góra to Bibione, it was about 940 km. I can't remember how long it taked.



Jelenia Góra-Jablonec nad Nisou-Mlada Boleslav-Podebrady-Havlickuv Brod-Jihlava-Znojmo-Vienna-Graz-Klangefurt-Villach-Udine-Bibione


Sorry for crap picture.


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

1008 miles in 19hrs.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

@MateoW: You live in Jelenia Gora? I spend a night there in a sort of hostel, i believe it was a (former) police station with barracks.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

If this thread is a little skybarish, i tell you more about my experiences.
First observation is, that man can drive no more than 800 km per day. After all these 1100 km routes, especially with non-motorway sections (for example 130km from Głogów to PL-D border) i was exhausted and needed shower, beer and bed. And next day i usually was a ghost. 

I also have some methods to last long trips: 
Loose-fitting, made of natural fabric clothes.
No coffe, no tea, no sweet or sparkling drinks, except a little bottle of pepsi, just still water - 2-3 1,5l bottles. 
Light dishes: bananas, wafer biscuit, ice cream, dried sausage, sandwich. Dishes must be dry - no sauces (ketchup, mayonase), no tomatoes, no apples, pears, grapes etc.
When i need something powerfull, i eat kebab without salads, gulashsuppe or soljanka. I know 4 restaurants in Germany with great soups (almost every trip was partly in Germany).
No drugs, no alcohol, no cigarettes, no energy drinks. 
Breaks: Because of drinking so much water, my bladder reminds me to stop every 2-3 hours.
When i'm tired, i lower my back, place teddybear under my head and have a little snooze - 15-30 minutes is enough. 

Btw: Teddybear, this one on the right, with the price-tag, is a backpack. I use it for small items, such as documents, pen, dictionary, memory cards and also as a pillow.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

My top 5 longest drive.

1. Washington DC to Chicago, IL 
2. Washington DC to Miami, FL (using I-95, I-85, I-75 and an overnight stopover to Atlanta)
3. Washington DC to Boston, MA
4. Washington Dc to Cleveland, OH
5. Washington DC to Buffalo, NY


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

@CborG. Yes Jelenia Góra is my hometown, but now I live in UK. I know probably which place you mean


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

*@Guys from USA*, more details, please - distance, time, average speed, breaks. 

*@MateoW*, where did you get that big map?


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

@pmaciej7. Google Maps  Just I have used new tool from Windows Vista, Snipping Tool.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

The longest distances I drove in one day were:

Folsom, CA to Arlington, OR - 1010 km 
Folsom, CA to Salt Lake City, UT - 1030 km
Folsom, CA to Los Angeles, CA (via Death Valley) - 1135 km

First two trips I drove virtually without stops (benzine and rest stops only), but the third one took me from 06:00 to 23:30 (still the same day).


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

@MateoW: You used the Channel Tunnel in your trip?


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

not much at all. 
Tel Aviv- Rosh Hanikra 
Tel Aviv- Tiberias
something like 130 Km


----------



## hinto (Jul 15, 2005)

Vancouver BC -> Anaheim, California: ~2100 km (~1300 miles)

Okay, so it wasn't just by myself. The summer between high school and university, I went on a road trip with 3 of my friends to Southern California. We started in Vancouver at 2pm Sunday afternoon, stopped only for food/bathroom/gas/wait at the border, and got to Anaheim at 2pm Monday afternoon. We took I-5, and I was driving the stretch through Southern Oregon and Northern California. 

We switched in the middle of nowhere in NorCal, I stepped out the car and looked up at the sky, and I'd never seen such a starry sky in my life before. It was *beautiful*. 

We took our time on the way back to Vancouver. We stopped by the Bay Area for a day, and we slept in the car at some reststop in Oregon the night after (I think it was in Medford).


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Longest by myself (I was driver, with friends in car) was around 600 miles in one day. 

Home - UC Davis - UC Berkeley - Cal Poly SLO - Home

Fine day...


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

@TheCat. Not Tunnel but ferry from Dunkerque to Dover.


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

My longest trip was 1601 km for 17h in one ride, Hanover-Belgrade.


----------



## Baggie (Jun 24, 2006)

From Hoogvliet-Rotterdam to Ceuta --> 2480 km in 35 hours, with not to many sleep.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Map with all my highway journeys since 1-1-2006:

Except from the Amsterdam - London and Amsterdam - Dresden trip I've driven everything myself
Red dots are overnight locations or destinations

Longest journeys visible on this map:

Bilbao - Amsterdam = 1403 km
Cannes - Amsterdam = 1376 km
Berlin - Venice = 1142 km


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

Mississauga, Ontario to Lakeland, Florida, around 2100 miles or so. Come to think of it though, we would usually stop for a hotel around SC - South Carolina. So without any major stops probably Mississauga, Ontario to somewhere in South Carolina?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

With co-driver and stops (fuel etc.) surely Milan-Berlin, Milan-Prague, Milan-Kracow, Milan-Naples... all between a range of 1300 and 800 kms

Driving alone I can't say: I often go in Cote-d'Azur in France where I got a home, Milan-Cannes about 350 kms, but I surely made longer travels... recently I went near Geneva in Switzerland: about 400 kms from Milan I think


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I often go in Cote-d'Azur in France where I got a home


You are one lucky person to have a home there!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

wyqtor said:


> You are one lucky person to have a home there!


Plenty of Italians (expecially from Milan and Turin) got a home in Cote-d'Azur: probably there are more Italians house owners then French ones overthere; since '90s there was a boom of house sales to Italians (expecially from Lombardy and Piedmont) that once bought vacancy houses in Liguria
Prices are often lower than Liguria ones and (IMHO) places are better


----------



## ADCS (Oct 30, 2006)

More details, eh?

First of all, I go to college about 400 mi (640 km) away from where I grew up, so I'm pretty used to long-distance driving. For my longest non-stop trip, I started at about noon or so (after having worked all morning). Didn't get a lot of sleep the night before, so I was chugging 5-hour energy drinks the whole way. While I was in Oklahoma and Kansas (517 mi, 832 km), I maintained a speed of 80 mph (130 km/h) because of course, the speed limit was 70 (112) . In Colorado, up until I got to Denver, I went at about 85 mph (137 km/h), since the speed limit jumped up to 75 (120). The entire trip lasted about 11 hours or so. I stopped a couple of times for bathroom breaks, to get dinner, but none of these lasted longer than 10 minutes or so. Took me 2 1/2 tanks of diesel to get up there, but that was because unbeknown to me, there was a loose part of my car causing a lot of drag. Next time I made the trip to Denver, it only took me 1 3/4 tanks.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Tomorrow, I am going to drive 1300 km (Pullman, WA to Folsom, CA). Google says it will take me 14 hours, so I better start at 06:00. This time my drive will be through the deserts of Idaho, Oregon and Nevada


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ Drive safely, have a nice trip and don't forget to take your camera with you


----------



## kucksi (Aug 8, 2004)

in 2005 budapest-bordeaux trip thru karlsruhe 
budapest-ulm 853 km only one stop for filling the tank. at ulm we switched with my travelmate.
on the way back to budapest all alone 2024 kms in 26 hours. 3 one hour stops on the way.
the hardest part was the bordeaux to besancon 726 kms on no motorway with one stop for filling the tank.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Many times from Toronto to Sarasota, Florida and back. 2400 km one way, but not in one go of course.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Driving by myself:
*Hartford to Montreal:* 550km
*Hartford to Ocean City, MD:* 590km

Obviously stopped in all them...and in the case of Montreal, it was a 1 hour border crossing pit stop! 

With others driving:
*Hartford to Minneapolis:* 2160km
*Columbus to Boston:* 1290km
*Hartford to Toronto:* 820km

In the case of Toronto, well I have made that trip about 10 times.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Longest from Townsville to Broome. About 3325 km.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

I've had my license for less than a year (got the student's permit at age 16, but the independent license only at age 20), so not much driving by myself yet 

Greatest distance with another driver (my dad and I, about 50% each, also my first time driving on a motorway, which ironically was not in Canada):
~800km, Toronto -> New York City (trip well documented on this forum)

By myself:
~140km, Toronto -> Niagara Falls

By bus (very long ago):
~450km, Nazareth Illit -> Eilat (Israel)



TenRot said:


> In the case of Toronto, well I have made that trip about 10 times.


Cool, so that's the reason you seem to know much about the highways here  You have relatives in Toronto?


----------



## ttomekk (Jan 16, 2007)

about 1800 km from Cannes to Wrocław(Poland) in 20 hours (without sleeping)
about 2500 from Biarritz to Wrocław in 2 days( with sleeping)


----------



## SeaBass (Mar 26, 2007)

Longest drive w/ only stops for bathroom and gas, South Bend, IN to Albany, NY to Pittsburgh, PA. 32 hours in a blizzard.

1265 miles, 2036 km

Longest w/out any stops whatsoever, Pittsburgh to South Bend, 372 miles, 599 km.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

TheCat said:


> Cool, so that's the reason you seem to know much about the highways here  You have relatives in Toronto?


I actually lived in Toronto for a small time as a child. 

Yes, I also have plenty of relatives there...my latest trip to Toronto was in August, went there for a wedding.


----------



## ThomasS (Nov 23, 2007)

My longest trip without breaks (except gas, some 10min every 2h for moving my legs and going to the bathroom):
Winterthur (CH) - Görtlitz (D) - Krakovetz (PL) - Kiev (UA)
In total about 2100km, driving hours approx. 28h (border to Ukraine takes some good hours). Since 2005 I drove this way now every year spending vacation in my wife's home country visiting family back there.
Other then this trip, I drove from Winterthur (CH) to:
- Venice (I)
- Paris (F)
- Utrecht (NL)
- Makarska (HR)


----------



## Roberto-i (Jan 13, 2007)

Longest trip with me as the only driver was a return journey from France to Italy , I travelled from Paris to Bologna (circa 1000 km) and just stopped near Macon for the gasoline , my longest (and fastest too) trip was a single leg from Milan to Rome to see my girlfriend , about 600 km , with a medium speed of 140-150 kmh , too here as the only driver obviously.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

1300 kilometres, with 1 stop of 30 minutes to fill the petrol tank, from Porto (Portugal) to Barcelona.

Or 650 kilometres non stop, from Madrid to Barcelona.
:wink2:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Feldkirch (A) - Krakow about 1200 km. because we got controlled at the boarder, i used it as a toilet break 

but this was 2003 before the countries Czechia and Poland got good highway connection.

had an old car, drove about 14 hours


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Longest drive was Amsterdam (Netherlands) - Malaga (Spain) 2455 km in 34 hours. (With a 2 hour nap)


----------



## Don CROleone (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Roermond ( Netherlands ) - Erzurum ( Turkey ) = 4600 km

cca 70 hours..


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

2004 - Near Toronto, Ontario to Victoria, British Columbia and back again.

10,000km in 14 days (!)


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

My longest one-way...

Start: *West Covina, California*
Pass through: California-->Arizona-->New Mexico-->Texas-->Oklahoma-->Missouri-->Illinois-->Indiana-->Michigan-->Ontario
Arrive: *Mississauga, Ontario*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

From my city Maracaibo (W) to Puerto Ordaz (SE) more than 2.000 kilometers and about lots of hours hahahaha and with stops at Caracas and Barcelona in the center.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

My longest trips:

by car, as a driver, from my home city Ostrava to Plzen (CZ) and back with just a short break, 980 km

by car, not a driver, from Ostrava to Burgas (Bulgaria), 1700 km

by bus as a passenger, during our last summer crazy europe trip, from Ostrava-Prague-Paris-Bordeaux-Bilbao-Porto-Lisboa-Sevilla-Gibraltar-Barcelona-Andorra-Monaco-Ostrava, cca 8500 km in 16 days :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Riga-Magdeburg - all the time driving, just a few short stops. 26 hours, without eating, sleeping. 1400 km, mostly bad and slow roads. On the next day the remaining drive from Magdeburg to Brussels seemed just like a joke.
Never would like to repeat this.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Guys, don't you forget to rest/sleep? Remember to take 45 minutes rest after 4,5 hours of driving.  

I haven't driven that long distances yet. Longest distance untill now would be around 300 km's, I guess. At least, as a driver.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Actually, I also travelled a long time ago with one of those tourist buses with my family, we left at 17:00 from Timisoara and we arrived at approximately the same hour the following day in Verona (one of those exhausting tours-de-force throughout southern Europe).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2005)

*longest journey*

This took me 2 weeks but driving every day.( september 2006 )
Calgary-Banff-Jasper-Prince George-Prince Rupert-Stewart/Hyder-Watson Lake-Whitehorse-Watson Lake-Fort Nelson-Dawson Creek-Grande Prairie-Edmonton-Rocky Mountain House-Golden-Cranbrook-Fort Mcleod-Calgary.
7600 kilometers.
Near Fort Nelson I was tempted to take the road to Yellowknife but resisted !
Main purpose was to drive the Cassiar Highway in BC and the southern section of the Alaska Highway. I had already covered the northern section ( Whitehorse-Fairbanks in 1999 )


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

I drove from Hamilton, ON to Fredericton, NB and back in the span of a weekend, we left thursday at 4:30pm edt and got there at 6:00am adt friday and left on sunday at 8:00am adt and got back at 9:30pm edt it was a total of 3000km


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

MKECane said:


> his car wasn't in the best shape, and we needed to let it cool off (we were without a/c for the rest of our trip in the middle of August...ugh).


Me and my friend had the same thing happen, thank god it was for only an hour and a bit for the drive from London, ON to Hamilton, ON but his temperature gauge in the car was broken so we had to drive with the heater on full blast in 35C weather. It was terrible, and we couldnt drive any faster than 115 or the car was going to blow up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> I drove from Hamilton, ON to Fredericton, NB and back in the span of a weekend, we left thursday at 4:30pm edt and got there at 6:00am adt friday and left on sunday at 8:00am adt and got back at 9:30pm edt it was a total of 3000km


How did you go? NY thruway I 90 to I 495 to I 95 to Bangor then Rt 9 to Calais/ St Stephens Then 7 to Fredericton or did you stay in Canada. Montreal-Quebec-Riviere du Loup-Edmundston- Fredericton ?


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> How did you go? NY thruway I 90 to I 495 to I 95 to Bangor then Rt 9 to Calais/ St Stephens Then 7 to Fredericton or did you stay in Canada. Montreal-Quebec-Riviere du Loup-Edmundston- Fredericton ?


Stay in Canada its faster that way, with a lot of the Trans-Canada being 4 lanes through New Brunswick now. There are still 2 lane sections, but those are still quite high speed most 90-100 posted, while actually doing 120. Also if you go through the states take I-95 to the border which turns into NB95 to TCH2 and its about 40 mins to Fredericton.
Crossing the border takes anywhere from 15 mins to a couple hours


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

The longest distance I've driven on one day by car (parents drove, can't drive myself) was from Abcoude, NL to Bad Tölz, DE. It is certainly the longest time in the car for me. It took us 13 hours to drive these 876 km. Thanks to some drunken lorrydriver who crashed at a Baustelle on the BAB 3. We stood still for about 3,5 hours. 
The longest distance by bus is from Breukelen, NL to Hirsthals, DK or from Breukelen, NL to Praha, CZ. Both are app. 1000 km


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Within one day:*

Near Trondheim, Norway to Mandal, Norway (830 km, together with my father, about 60/40 %) 
remember there are nearly no motorways.









*Alone within one day with just a few stops:*

Not more than 400-450 kms I think. 
The longest would possibly be Jokkmokk, Sweden to Kautokeino, Norway (442 km)
No motorway, just two-lane roads with two-way-traffic.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Longest I've ever driven without changing drivers:

I had to drive to Johannesburg once - from where I was starting to where I was going was around 580km; however, I got to the top of Van Reenen's Pass and found that a tanker accident had happened 5 minutes previously and that the road was closed. I had to turn back, go back down the pass, then turn onto the N11 at Ladysmith, drive through Newcastle and Volksrust, and then onto the R23 taking me through Standerton and finally back onto the N3 (the original route) at Heidelburg. It turned out to be an extra 160km, turning it into 740km total.

This map shows you the route I took (in blue) and the route that I was intending to take (in red).










Then, with driver changes, the longest in one day would be between Durban and Port Elizabeth; roughly 950km. I usually do this as part of the Durban to Cape Town route via the N2, mentioned below.

The longest multi-day trip that I've done would be Durban to Cape Town, which is around 1700km or so. If you're taking the inland route (N3-N5-N1), it can be done non-stop in around 24 hours if you have enough drivers and coffee, but I prefer to overnight somewhere and break the journey into two days. Trying the coastal route (N2) at night is suicidal, as the chance of hitting livestock in the undeveloped Transkei area is very high.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Within one day:

Łódź - Muenchen passing by Berlin

1030 km, including ca. 930 km on highways

The journey took me around 7 - 7,5 h without changing drivers and with only one 15 min stopover But I was speeding like hell in Poland 140 in Germany 170-210


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

LT1550 said:


> *Within one day:
> 
> *Near Trondheim, Norway to Mandal, Norway (830 km, together with my father, about 60/40 %)
> remember there are nearly no motorways.


How much time did this take you?


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jeroen669 said:


> How much time did this take you?


I don't remember exactly but we started in the morning, around 8 am and arrived around 6 pm. At least 10 hours, I think.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Ron2K said:


> Longest I've ever driven without changing drivers:
> 
> I had to drive to Johannesburg once - from where I was starting to where I was going was around 580km; however, I got to the top of Van Reenen's Pass and found that a tanker accident had happened 5 minutes previously and that the road was closed. I had to turn back, go back down the pass, then turn onto the N11 at Ladysmith, drive through Newcastle and Volksrust, and then onto the R23 taking me through Standerton and finally back onto the N3 (the original route) at Heidelburg. It turned out to be an extra 160km, turning it into 740km total.
> 
> ...



Very nice routes in South Africa. I drove Cape Town - Plettenberg Bay - Cape Town - Clanwilliam - Cape Town back in 2006.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

My longest trip was from Lloret de Mar (Spain) to Ljubljana (Slovenia) - 1,400 km (870 mi) by bus, including visiting Nice, Cannes, Monaco and Verona. I once made an around 1,550-km trip around Italy though.









My longest me-being-the-driver trip and an otherwise frequent trip is Ljubljana to Berne (Switzerland) - 850 km (530 mi). Lately I tend to avoid tolls by Milan by using a local expressway.  Pretty bad-ass shape of the route due to Alps (the air distance just 550 km).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

One day I crossed 13 international borders on a 1,300-km trip. I departed from and returned back to Kranjska Gora, Slovenia (some of you have probably heard of it). The trip went as follows: Slovenia -> Italy -> Austria -> Germany -> Austria -> Liechtenstein -> Switzerland -> Austria -> Germany -> Austria -> Germany -> Austria D) -> Italy -> Slovenia. =) The map is not completely accurate, for example Italy is missing, I couldn't add more than five stops.










:cheers:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

In one single day it was 950km between Aviles (Asturias) and Chiclana (Cadiz). 










I have done similar routes a lot of times to reach the warmer Atlantic or Mediterranean coasts but most of the times I have done it in 2 days doing tourism and sleeping in some nice towns: Toledo, Segovia, Avila, Soria, Teruel, Salamanca....


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Longest trips with a bus: Katowice (Silesia) - London (UK), nearly 1600 kilometers (with broken aircon:nuts , and Katowice - Rimini (Italy), about 1300 kilometers (DAF bus got overheated somewhere in Alps:lol. Unlike most other passengers I really enjoyed those trips 



















My longest drive was Hannover (Germany) - Katowice, nearly 800 kms in my '98 Daewoo Lanos (no brake down), about 7 hours (mostly highway) with short stop for filling up.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

You guys don't stop at all, or just for a very short time. Are you normal?


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Probably not, but I do not feel tired when driving


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This is the longest i have driven myself: 1164km from Zwolle to Poitiers via Calais and Rouen.


----------



## pdxor (May 30, 2010)

runstad matt said:


> Watch out for California Hwy Patrol near the Mt Shasta turnoff. I make that drive 2-3 times a year (Seattle to San Francisco via I-5) and always see state troopers pulling people over just south of Ashland.
> 
> Absolutely stunning country, though!


Made a trip from Portland to Sonora California and back about 2 weeks ago, 670 Miles, about 1078 Kilometers one way via I-5,US 50, CA 16 & 49 only saw maybe 2 Oregon State and California State Troopers each the entire trip. Can't remember If I saw any near Shasta. Was amazed at the number of cars with Oregon plates between the Oregon Border and Sacramento, I swear they almost outnumbered Californians.


----------



## CologneOujda (Sep 11, 2010)

From Cologne, Germany, to Oujda, Morocco.


----------



## Seppl (Aug 3, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> You drive that kind of distance in one day?
> 
> Two weeks ago I drove 1300 km in a row with two stops of 5 minutes. I say that's already pretty insane.


I thought a little insanity is mandatory to be a member of this forum. 

If you start at 1am you will reach your destiny at 8pm which is fine.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Last week I drove 600 km and I felt like 700 would be the maximum I could do in one day. How can you all drive that much?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It depends on which routes you take... If you have all motorway, without much congestion, most people can drive 12 - 13 hours on a day, thus covering 1200 - 1300 km.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

^^If you're crazy like me you'll do 1200 miles or about 1900km by driving 18-22 hours in one day lol.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

From Santos (near SP City) to Porto Alegre, some 1200 km


----------



## Wover (Feb 23, 2009)

Antwerp Belgium - Tallinn Estonia (through DE - PL - LT - LV): 2250km in 26h with 3 drivers.

I stayed here and my two friends drove back in 24h, same distance obviously.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wover said:


> I stayed here and my two friends drove back in 24h, same distance obviously.


It's not obvious on my trips to have the same distance back  I usually take another route back.


----------



## Wover (Feb 23, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not obvious on my trips to have the same distance back  I usually take another route back.


Yeah, but there's not a lot of choice .

The route through Scandinavia is way more expensive (ferry to Stockholm, bridge toll in Denmark...). On this route there was only €12 toll in total in Poland.


----------



## tripleseis (Aug 8, 2010)

Before August this year, the longest drive I did was from Barnet, UK to Cologne in Germany via Maastricht in April. Then that trip was upsurped this summer by a torturous drive from Emerald Isle, NC to Rye, NY which took us over 16 hours!


----------



## MoroccoFever (Aug 20, 2009)

Uhmm 2400 km from The Hague(NL) to Algeciras(spain). Then with the ferry, stayed a half day in Tangier and then 323 km to Alhoceima (north Morocco) and then in 1,5 day journey (1091 km) to Agadir to have a well deserved holiday 


so in total in 5 day's about 3831 km.


ps. i really love german car engineering...i drove more then 9000 km this summer with no problems at all:banana:


----------



## mmmartin (Sep 24, 2009)

Ljubljana - Berlin = 1000 km in 9h30min


----------



## dpp33 (Jun 9, 2009)

Zagreb-Antwerp: 1300 km in a row, 13-14hrs (several times).


----------



## AR87 (May 29, 2010)

Rugby (England)- Dębica (Poland) (through FR - BEL - NL - GER): 1930km in 23h
21h driving+2h ferry


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

edmonton, ab
to 
hamilton, on
3200 km

vancouver, bc
houston, tx
4200 km

los angeles, ca
edmonton, ab
2800 km


----------



## Bzyq_74 (Oct 7, 2007)

Zabrze (PL) - _Cieszyn/Czeski Tesin _ - Zilina - Prewidza - N. Zamky - _Komarno/Komarom _- Shekesfehervar - Kiskunhalas - _Tompa/Kelebija_ - Novy Sad- Belgrad -Leskovac - _Kumanovo_ - _Gevgelija_ - Katerini - Neo Pori (GR) - 1500 km /24h in 2006y
Rest only in petrol stations and border-crossing.


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

In one day I have been driving 
Linköping-Varberg 340 km
Tallinn-St Petersburg 360km 2-3 hours of customs
Helsinki-St Petersburg 390km 4-5 hours of customs
Stockholm-Köge (DK) 640km

Nothing to brag about, but I really want to get back on the road again. This summer I will try to drive longer if my car won't break down.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

San Francisco - Las Vegas

9.5 hours, around 600 mi and a pretty bad hangover from the night before.


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

KingNick said:


> San Francisco - Las Vegas
> 
> 9.5 hours, around 600 mi and a pretty bad hangover from the night before.


America must be the ultimate driving country -Big comfortable vehicles, straight wide roads, steady pace of traffic and lots of cheap motels and BurgerKings. You could probably take nap while driving with your pinky.

Driving long distance in Sweden is very tiring, here you would definately not do 600 miles/960km for 9,5 hours, maybe 2 drivers could do it.

960km thats the eqvivalent for Sundsvall-Malmö


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Verso said:


> 140 km/h average speed? I don't believe.


I doubt I can do Toronto to Montreal at the average speed of 140km/h and not to get at least two speeding tickets. Also from AB to QC, he did not disclose the stops for some gas and wc. lol.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

In one go, my longest was Pisa(Italy) - Budapest(Hungary) 1150 km

in about 13-14 hours, no rush


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Magnus Brage said:


> What is the best Burger-restaurant with the tastiest Burgers for less $$
> BurgerKing, McD or Jack-In theBox ?


Like I said, In 'n' Out Burger is the best, but as far as I know their franchises are limited to the westcoast (Got something to do with the fact that they don't freeze the meat, afaik). Another important difference (at least to me) is the minimum wage of their employees, starting at $ 10/h, which is more than fair.

When it comes down to your list, I'd say BK. Still crap, but better than McD and Crap in the box.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine isn't altogether that far: from Middelburg, NL to Derby, EN (607km).


----------



## lazza (Feb 22, 2011)

Non-stop without a break, it's probably Newcastle-upon-Tyne to Portsmouth, which is about 350 miles (550km).

In a single day, but with break, was Zeebrugge in Belgium to Kufstein in Austria, which I think was about 600 miles (1000km), through Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and into Austria. Done as roughly 3 x 200 miles in 11 hours with breaks for lunch and dinner 

Longest overall route (not including circular drives over a couple of weeks when on holiday) was Bilbao in northern Spain to near Antwerp in Belgium, which is about 800 miles (1300km) and took a day and a half.


----------



## Japinta9 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sopot (PL) - Suwalki (PL) - Jastrzebie-Zdroj (PL) - Suwalki (PL)

~1670km and only 50% on 2x2 roads


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

0.5 km . That's the longest distance I have driven.


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

CNGL said:


> 0.5 km . That's the longest distance I have driven.


no driver's license ?


----------



## Jbte (Mar 2, 2010)

Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca, Mexico, to San Francisco CA, USA
4,000 kms (2,500 miles), 5 essential stops, in 5 days









Puerto Escondido - Acapulco highway, one way highway, very long, bumpy and lots of curves, you see lots of poverty very similar to Africa... but great tropical scenery, avarege speed 65 km/h (40 mph)

Acapulco - Zacatecas, all 2-4 lanes highway (mostly tolled), lots of sceneries, from tropical, pine forests, farmlands, mountains and desert, average speed of 120 km/h (75 mph)

Zacatecas - El Paso (Juarez), all 2-4 lanes highway (mostly tolled), great landscape, farms and lots of desert places, average speed 140 km/h (85 mph), then the border crossing takes about 2 hours if youre lucky with permits and so...

El Paso - Los Angeles, really nice highway (over Interstate 10), no tolls and lots of desert sceneries, average speed limit is 65 mph (104 km/h), Los Angeles traffic is terrific...

Los Angeles - San Francisco, again a nice highway (interstate 5) that goes over lots of mountains, plain valleys, farmlands and much to see...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Magnus Brage said:


> no driver's license ?


Still no. Hopefully I will get the license next summer.


----------



## Shifty2k5 (Jun 17, 2010)

Magnus Brage said:


> 1076km: If you drove the same distance + another 170km, but in the other direction, to the south, taking the ferry to Helsingör. You would have reached Paris ,distance from Helsingör:1243km. Seems to be a lot more interesting goal than Örnsköldsvik.
> 
> But by doing so you would probably have spent some extra hours in the german "staus" auf der Autobahn+having some troubles with overheating engine.
> 
> I plan to go south by car this summer, it will be an adventure. I have some worries about my car, is it wise to travel long distance with an old -00 Opel Omega. It will certainly overheat if I get stuck in one of those nightmare Autobahn MegaStaus.


Trust me, I would much rather drive thru Sweden again than drive across Europe.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

CNGL said:


> 0.5 km . That's the longest distance I have driven.


Was that half a km on a public road? 



CNGL said:


> Still no. Hopefully I will get the license next summer.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup. But it is hidden on a industrial estate here in Huesca.


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

My longest drive ? Hard to say. I've done that a couple of times. I wasn't a very responsible driver at the time. But I had to do it for work:
- Paris region - Lille (F) - Ghent – Antwerp (B) - Eindhoven – Venlo (NL) - Duisburg - Bielefeld - Hannover - Berlin - Frankfurt (Oder) (D) - Poznań - Konin - Sochaczew - Warsaw (with a 1h30 stop to take a nap just after Konin, because the A2 motorway ended there at the time) - *about 1630 km*
- The same road, but back *without stopping even for a nap *(twice)

- Paris region – Valenciennes (F) – Mons – Charleroi – Liège (B) – Aachen – Cologne – Siegen – Dresden – Bautzen/Budyšin – Görlitz (D) - Zgorzelec – Legnica – Wrocław (with a 1 hour stop at a friend’s … just to drink some coffee and talk !) – Wieluń – Piotrków Trybunalski – Warsaw (PL) – I remember how my driving scared me when I got into the Piotrków Trybunalski-Warsaw dual carriageway. I was driving fast behind an Iveco … 2 meters behind ! I slept 14 hours after that trip … *About 1710 km without stopping for a sleep*.

- This one wasn't by car alone but taking a couple of cars from France to sell them in Poland (and following 2): Paris region – Vitry-le-François-Nancy-Saint-Avold-Forbach (F), Saarbrücken, Heilbronn, Nürnberg, Amberg (D), Plzeň, Prague, Hradec Králové, Náchod (CZ) – Kudowa-Zdrój – Kłodzko – Opole – Lubliniec – Częstochowa – Radom – Puławy (PL). Next, I was brought to Warsaw by car by someone else. The only stops were: 3h of sleep between 3AM and 6 AM near Nancy, and a 1 hour nap at the end of Prague (first gas station after the first direction to Wrocław). This was one of the most horrible journeys I’ve ever had. *About 1830 km with a total of 4 hour sleep *…

In all the cases above, I started the journeys *by night *(except one trip from Warsaw to my hometown, where I started at 8AM and finished at 3 AM)Four trips that were much shorter but also very hard were these:
- Warsaw – Ostrów Mazowiecka – Łomża – Grajewo – Augustów – Ogrodniki (PL) – Lazdijai (with a stop to ... pay a fine for speeding) – Marijampolė – Kaunas – Panevėžys – Saločiai (LT) – Grenctāle (now it’s called Grenstāle) – Bauska – Rīga – Saulkrasti (just half an hour for a hot summer bath) – Ainaži (LV) - Ikla – Pärnu – Tallinn (EST). When I arrived at the sadam (port) to buy tickets for Finland for the next day, the saleswoman got afraid of me (my eyes were red as if I smoked 20 pots …) :lol::devil: This was about *980 km without stopping to sleep*, starting around 9 PM and ending about 4 PM Baltic time ...

- Paris region – Orléans – Vierzon – Limoges – Périgueux – Bordeaux – Dax – Orthez – Oloron-Sainte-Marie …*Around 950km mostly by roads *(bypassing toll motorways) ! But the Limoges-Périgueux road was a big mistake …

- Mont-de-Marsan-Lourdes (with a 1h00 stop to visit) – Tarbes – Auch – Montauban – Limoges – Paris region. *Around 960 km*. I remember I got caught for speeding near Barcelonne-sur-l’Adour and how horrible it was after 3 hours for only 138 km to see, in Montauban, “Paris 596 km” ! 600 km in France is not 600 km in Germany …

- Oloron-Sainte-Marie (F) - Jaca - Sabiñánigo - Huesca (were I had to leave my car because the gearbox broke down - I got it replaced thanks to my insurance assistance) - Zaragoza - Alcalá de Henares - Madrid - Soto del Real (E) - *around 580 km *but with a lot of curvy roads from Oloron to Huesca, and next between Zaragoza and Madrid ... My aim was to go to Lisbon. But as I had the assistance car for only 4 days it would've been too risky !

Last time I did this kind of trip without stopping even for a nap was in 2006. Now I always stop for a night at a friend's or in a hotel ...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I beat my record for longest distance driven yesterday: Bologna-Piacenza-Brescia-Peschiera del Garda-Affi-Rovereto-Munich.

680 km with two very short stops, one for dropping my girlfriend in her new house in Brescia, the other one to pick up a friend in Rovereto who was coming with me to Munich.


----------



## Astenaar (Jan 7, 2005)

Baldivis (Perth) to Adelaide, via Kalgoorlie, Port Lincoln, Whyalla and Port Augusta, in three days, 3.070 km.


----------



## Bulbous (Jun 27, 2008)

My work used to be driving road trains from Perth, Western Australia, to the Burrup Peninsula, Western Australia...... 1540km (17.5 hours) each way, with two trailers, or one oversize load (portable huts)....... I would usually get six hours sleep in the return trip, and two hours to unload, so the round trip would be about 43 hours.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Without any stop, it was 350km from Fraiture (BE) to Paris. It's already dangerous to drive 4 hours without stopping. As if it wasn't enough it was in the middle of the night and after having driven 1060 km all by myself in the day. I was nearly sleeping behind my wheel while arriving in Paris. Quite silly really.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

the farthest in one trip non stop is from Columbus, Ohio to Miami, Florida. 18 hours 1162 miles or 1870 km. I went right to sleep when I arrived and remember still seeing the white dash lines from the interstate when i closed my eyes. Two days ago I moved from Columbus, Ohio to Kansas City, Missouri only a 10 hour drive at 667 miles or 1073 kilometers it really isn't that bad of a drive. I do drives of 600 miles to other parts of the country quite often to visit family/friends. Only when I want to travel to the western US do I fly. It takes almost 3 days of driving from Ohio to get to California.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Some typical trips doing my job:

Saturday PM load Huddersfield, UK
Monday AM deliver Sodertalje (near Stockholm)
Tuesday AM Load Magdenburg, Germany
Wednesday AM deliver Valencia, Spain

or

Saturday PM load Northampton, UK
Monday AM deliver Naples, Italy 
Wednesday AM Load Northampton, UK
Friday AM deliver Naples, UK

or

Thursday AM load Birmingham, UK
Saturday AM deliver Gibraltar
Monday AM Load Tiel, Netherlands
Tuesday AM deliver London, UK

UK ---> Vilnius, LT approx 2 days
UK ---> Helsinki, Finland 2 days via Stockholm ferry

UK load Tuesday AM, deliver Cluj, Romania Thursday PM, Mayrhofen for the weekend arriving Friday AM, set off again Sunday for Monday AM pick-up in Tours, France - deliver Monday in the night in Burnley, UK.

London-Stockholm-Copenhagen-London-Barcelona in 4 days...

London-Athens via Ancona-Patras ferry roughly 2.5 days...

London-Mo-i-Rana via Holland in 3 days. Took me 2 days to get back to Holland... Driven just south of Trondheim to Sneek, NL in 1 day via Oslo, Gothenburg, Helsinborg, Copenhagen, Putgarden, Bremen.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, almost forgot, loaded Meppel, NL once and delivered in Turin same day. Route via Luxembourg, Mont Blanc.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> 0.5 km . That's the longest distance I have driven.


It's now 1.9 km . Still nothing compared to that you have driven. But once I made 1300 km in 24 hours (Huesca-Pisa, and then Lucca) as passenger, of course.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Edit: Just about 1,7 km. You beat me. ; )



CNGL said:


> 0.5 km . That's the longest distance I have driven.


About 2 km. I beat you.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ When are you 2 guys going to take your drivers licence?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm in it. First I have to pass the theory test on July 26th and then the practice.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Good luck!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

bogdymol said:


> ^^ When are you 2 guys going to take your drivers licence?


I was going to do it in August but there are a lots of things to do, I want to travel, do some hiking and I have to revise for exams.. so probably I will do it in autumn.


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

Around 5500 miles (8850 km) in five days. This was for my sixth Quadragintaduology expedition. The route (fastest route used between 42's):

Ft. Sill, OK to Kansas Highway K-42 (Wichita - Sawyer)
-> Colorado Highway 42 (Lafayette, Louisville)
-> Utah Route 42 (Park Valley, an old alignment of US-30S)
-> Oregon Route 42 (Green - Coos Bay)
-> California Former Route 42 (Inglewood - Norwalk)
-> New Mexico State Road 42 (Willard - Corona)
-> Ft. Sill, OK


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Can you draw a map on google maps for us?


----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

CNGL, seem how old are you that you still haven't got your licenses?

To stay on topic my longest journey was this: only 608 km


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ForteTwo said:


> Around 5500 miles (8850 km) in five days. This was for my sixth Quadragintaduology expedition. The route (fastest route used between 42's):
> 
> Ft. Sill, OK to Kansas Highway K-42 (Wichita - Sawyer)
> -> Colorado Highway 42 (Lafayette, Louisville)
> ...


Can't believe this.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

that's more than 1700km a day :nuts:

IMO one should only drive 900km per day. for journeys longer than that, you need a codriver. I've done 1350km in 1 day 3 times now, but you are tired at the end.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ I wasn't talking about length. I couldn't belive that something as the Quadragintaduology Expedition exists.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

My longest rides were:
Arad - Prague: 810 km, I drove half of the road and my co-driver the other half
Arad - Neustift im Stubaital (AT): 1027 km, about 600 I drove, the rest my co-driver
Mosty u Jablunkova (CZ) - Arad: 707 km, about 600 me, the rest my co-driver

by bus:
Arad - Giulianova (IT): 1572 km, 2 bus drivers
Arad - Paralia Katerini (GR): 930 km (mostly on normal roads - 1 lane per direction), 2 bus drivers


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ I wasn't talking about length. I couldn't belive that something as the Quadragintaduology Expedition exists.


http://www.fortetwo.net/ :dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> I couldn't belive that something as the Quadragintaduology Expedition exists.


This is the first time I've heard of this as well.


----------



## rorise1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Craiova-Thassos - 886 km - one day
Craiova - Corfu via Bechet with Ferryboat = 1000 km 2 days


----------



## MarneGator (May 11, 2010)

Rented a car and drove to Montréal earlier this year, but instead of driving straight back to New York at my holiday's end, I wanted to walk across the Québec Bridge...
A-20 to Québec, A-55 to I-91 (for Derby Line novelty), I-95, I-278, and finally the FDR Drive to 43 Street in Manhattan. Distance was somewhere around 702 miles / 1,130 km.


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

*Correction*



ForteTwo said:


> Around 5500 miles (8850 km) in five days. This was for my sixth Quadragintaduology expedition. The route (fastest route used between 42's):
> 
> Ft. Sill, OK to Kansas Highway K-42 (Wichita - Sawyer)
> -> Colorado Highway 42 (Lafayette, Louisville)
> ...


I stand corrected, my memory failed me...closer to 4500 miles (7250 km). Here is the map:









This map on Google

So, about 900 miles a day. And yes, Quadragintaduology does exist  There have been 50 trips so far (a few that were not driven).


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia (May 15, 2011)

Ghent, Belgium -> Tangier, Morocco -> +/- 2200 km
Beirut, Lebanon -> Alloep, Syria -> +/- 1000 km


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

1200 kilometers, between Barcelona and Laupheim in Germany. Took me 13 hours as I had to change both front tires on the way (car was not mine and I didn't realize they lost pressure until I checked it after noticing that the ride was a bit "wobbly"). I was the only driver and the last 200 kilometers were busy _Bundesstrassen_ where traffic did no more than 80 km/h. At least it was late April and I could make it before dusk. The way back was much smoother -no tire trouble and just the usual congestion in Lyon.


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

*Longest one-day journey:* Lausanne-Warsaw, 1'600 km in 13-14 hours (I can't remember exactly).

*Longest trip as a single driver:* 7'000 km in 14 days.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't like pulling off 1200 km+ day trips. I prefer to drive about 1,000 km maximum (10 hours), though I'll do 1100 - 1200 km in a day if it would otherwise involve another night in a hotel. 

I do like driving multiple days in a row. I think my record is about 4,700 km in 9 days, which included some 1,500 km on non-motorways in Norway. In fact, I once drove 11 hours to cover just 550 km on two-lane mountain roads, I was exhausted, even though there was almost no traffic. Driving in Norway means continuous attention due to the fact that there is a curve every 10 seconds. I'm planning to go to Norway again this summer, I already have a circa 5,000 kilometer plan in mind.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

This was my longest trip:https://www.google.rs/maps/dir/Vladi%C4%8Din+Han/%C4%8Canj,+%D0%A6%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D0%93%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B0/@42.8891591,19.6271316,8z/data=!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x1355303104a3d00b:0xd2d5a0d3e9368202!2m2!1d22.0625411!2d42.7095325!1m5!1m1!1s0x134e778874fcd231:0x605ef725879a2c4c!2m2!1d18.9992548!2d42.1628207!5i1


----------



## maral (Aug 3, 2006)

And this is my longest :

https://www.google.rs/maps/dir/Munt...0xb602028da11a1fc9!2m2!1d13.600904!2d45.17767


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't like pulling off 1200 km+ day trips. I prefer to drive about 1,000 km maximum (10 hours), though I'll do 1100 - 1200 km in a day if it would otherwise involve another night in a hotel.
> 
> I do like driving multiple days in a row. I think my record is about 4,700 km in 9 days, which included some 1,500 km on non-motorways in Norway. In fact, I once drove 11 hours to cover just 550 km on two-lane mountain roads, I was exhausted, even though there was almost no traffic. Driving in Norway means continuous attention due to the fact that there is a curve every 10 seconds. I'm planning to go to Norway again this summer, I already have a circa 5,000 kilometer plan in mind.


 After driving a lot in Norway, I would say that 300 km a day is maximum on the mountain roads in the South Norway. At least during holidays.


----------



## dave64 (Jan 12, 2015)

My longest drive is 15000km from Leeds to buis les barrones (provence) by car
also 1034km from europort Rotterdam to Salzburg by motorcycle

Dave,


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

dave64 said:


> My longest drive is 15000km from Leeds to buis les barrones (provence) by car


Maybe 1500 km.


----------



## ChrisMuenchen (Jan 4, 2012)

longest single-trip without remarkable stop: Augsburg (Germany) - Brest - Augsburg: 2400 km

longest trip (concerning duration): Augsburg-Ceuta-Luxemburg-Augsburg: appx. 5500 km in 5 days with a truck and two drivers


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisMuenchen said:


> longest single-trip without remarkable stop: Augsburg (Germany) - Brest - Augsburg: 2400 km
> 
> longest trip (concerning duration): Augsburg-Ceuta-Luxemburg-Augsburg: appx. 5500 km in 5 days with a truck and two drivers


Which Brest? The French or the Belarusian one? Coincidentially, the distance from Augsburg is about the same!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*roadtrips*

*-My longest roadtrip in one day: 710km-* in 2001 with a taxi. I drove a passenger to Fjällbacka, returned alone and I drove through some scenic areas of western Sweden.
*710km* [Motala-Fjällbacka-Karlstad-Motala] with a short detour to Kornsjö, Norway.
9h 40min according to Google, but I think I was on the road for at least 12hours.
















Volvo V70 Taxicab in the small bordertown Kornsjø, Norway

*-My 2ndlongest drive in one day-* (with wife & 2 children)
*655km* and 2 ferries. Start at 8AM and arrival about 6PM. It took 10 hours, not 8h 25 minutes as google suggests. 
Including two 30min breaks and ferries. 
*Linköping-Bliesdorf*

















*-My 3rdlongest drive in one day-*
Köge-Stockholm/Bredäng *647km* & 1 ferry.
















I drove in 1993 in this 1978MB

*My 4th longest drive in one day* (alone)
*490km* and 1 ferry. Start at 5.30AM and arrival about 4PM, which is 10,5hours, (Google suggests 7h 7 min) but I took several breaks, 20min at the D/PL border, about 40 min in Stettin, maybe 30 in Swinoujscie and 30 min at McD in Wolgast. The average speed on Usedom was only 30km/h due to queues and a bridge opening.
*Sellin-Stettin-Swinoujscie-Sellin*







[/url] 









Hopefully I will break my old 710km record this summer. I have my goal set on 784km in one day, which may be realistic.
I used to think about driving 1050km in one day, but that would be too wearisome and painfully exhausting. 
Around 450km a day is an optimal distance.

*Driving long distance requires:*

-Comfortable big car 
-Light traffic, I prefer to drive on a Sunday.
-Straight roads, preferably motorways.
-Bring some snacks and water.
-No screaming kids or bothering wife


----------



## bigic (Aug 29, 2014)

My longest in one day:
https://www.google.rs/maps/dir/Bela...4fd2fcd8fc3!2m2!1d22.5627377!2d40.0600581!3e0

We went to Neos Marmaras to search for accomodation and see the place, but we didn't like it, so we went to our longtime holiday destination - Leptokarya.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Longest drive on one day was maybe Akaa - Oulu (Haukipudas) - Vantaa - Akaa, some 1300 km.

Longest trip was from Akaa (with ferry Turku-Stockholm-Turku) to the French Riviera and back. Don't remember exact details, though.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

bigic said:


> My longest in one day:
> https://www.google.rs/maps/dir/Bela...4fd2fcd8fc3!2m2!1d22.5627377!2d40.0600581!3e0
> 
> We went to Neos Marmaras to search for accomodation and see the place, but we didn't like it, so we went to our longtime holiday destination - Leptokarya.


Last year i heard a story from young couple.Anyway they came in Nea Vrasna at 9 am and they found accomodation at 7 pm.That was a long time.


----------



## nicholasrudar (Jun 9, 2012)

Orange County, CA to Washington D.C. and back in a week. 

also made a trip from Chicago to Niagara Falls to Miami


----------



## letso53 (Aug 23, 2012)

London - Budapest via Prague and a couple of minor detours - about 1840 km. Technically not quite in one go as there is a ferry inbetween, which conveniently allows for a nap. That was in the wintertime, with weather being horrible at times, so it took a while - about 20-22 hours.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

London to a village in the Mayenne in the Pays de la Loire via Calais, 655km I think.


----------



## JimInJersey (Jul 24, 2010)

In the past, I've frequently made the trip from here in the Phila environs, to my parents in Vero Beach, and more recently, Port St Lucie, Florida, stopping only for gas and restroom breaks. It's about 1100 miles, and takes from 16 to 18 hours. They moved south in 1978, and I'd say between 1981 and 2005 I was probably there on average once a year. Most times, though we'd stop about halfway at the famous South of the Border place in Dillon, SC.


----------



## JimInJersey (Jul 24, 2010)

nicholasrudar said:


> Orange County, CA to Washington D.C. and back in a week.


That is a helluva jaunt in one week!:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Well you see, once he went above 55 miles per hour, he couldn't slow down less than 50 or the car would explode, so... he went far


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

2456km, Toronto to Sanibel Island, Florida. Done it a few times now, or at least the drive to Florida. Its around 23 hours to Sanibel.


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

I drove from Vancouver to Calgary to Edmonton to Saskatoon to Winnipeg to Minneapolis to Milwaukee to Chicago to Detroit to Buffalo/Niagara Falls to Toronto to Ottawa to Montreal to Burlington to Boston to Providence to New York City to Philadelphia/Atlantic City to Baltimore to Washington to Cincinnati to Cleveland to Indianapolis back to Chicago to Madison to the Twin Cities thru the Mt. Rushmore area into Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Spokane and ended in Seattle. That was one trip. 
I've done other trips that were similar though I did use different interstates where I could so as to see new places. I've done similar trips in other parts of Canada and the US but they seem to have been shorter: eg. Vancouver/Seattle to NYC to Miami and back. These bring back so many memories of the driving trips we used to take throughout America. I'm in Europe now and even though we do quite a bit of traveling it just doesn't seem to be quite the same. The American Road is unique. And the best traveling that you can do is by keeping off the interstates and taking US Highway Routes, State Routes and better yet in many areas it was going from town to town on county roads. Interstates are great for traveling but the "rural or older" highway routes allow you to experience and to see so much more.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Since my last post I've done a 620 km trip to the forests of Northwestern Soria province, all driven by me. However it was split in two days (270 km the first day and 330 the second), so the 400 km drive I did back in December remains as the most I've done in a day. Incidentally, the later route (200 km one way) is included in the second day of my latest trip as I joined A-2 West of Ariza.


----------



## Ale92Milano_SpA (May 31, 2015)

Milan (Italy) - Sevilla (Spain), more than 2.000 km i drove alone.


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

winnipeg to consio belize and back done roads trips to mexico 4 times in my life?


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow you guys must have lots of stamina and endurance to do these long drives.

I couldn't bare driving such long distances:
-Singapore<=>Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
-USA = Smyrna Tennessee <=> Canton Mississippi
-USA = South California <=> Nevada
-Germany = Stuttgart <=> Leipzig

In short, I can't drive for more than an hour


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ wow, I do 6 h drive Toronto-Montreal all the time, I can do it asleep by now :lol:

I just did xx hour Montreal -> Red Deer approx 3800 km and back :lol:

Smryna and Canton is an interesting choice of places, smells like Nissan


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Kanadzie said:


> I just did xx hour Montreal -> Red Deer approx 3800 km and back :lol:


That's a lot of nothing on the prairies and through Northern Ontario.  It gives a good impression of how big Canada actually is.


I don't drive very long distances in one day. I try to keep it at 10 hours max, but if my destination is 11 or 12 hours away I won't stop short of the finish line  

In early June I drove 6600 kilometers in 10 days from the Netherlands to the southern tip of Spain and back. That was my longest single trip (though I did not drive more than 950 km on one day).


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's a lot of nothing on the prairies and through Northern Ontario.  It gives a good impression of how big Canada actually is.


The screwy part is Ontario... leaving Montreal you are in Ontario within 20 minutes. But then the next two days or so you will be in Ontario trying to cover that 2200 km or so of Ontario you have on the winding road through only rocks, small trees and lakes. Maximum 90 and OPP everywhere. I pulled out to pass a couple of slow cars in a light rain and had to accelerate hard as there was an oncoming car, when I get back into my lane I noticed it was OPP and saw 130 ish on my clock but at least he did not bother me 

It is so annoying as it is such a beautiful area to have a cottage or something, and cheap, but who can spend 15 or 20 hours driving to get there from anywhere you might actually live :lol:

I left Calgary on the "theoretical new Trans-Canada Hwy" along Stoney Trail / Hwy 22X / Hwy 901 to Gleichen, the traffic falls close to nothing after around Hwy 24 and the road is a nice alternative to Hwy 1 west of Calgary.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's amazing when you notice that the distance from Toronto to Florida is actually shorter than to Manitoba


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Blackraven said:


> In short, I can't drive for more than an hour


:lol:


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Kandazie said:


> Smryna and Canton is an interesting choice of places, smells like Nissan


Yeah it is. I was thinking that I could check out Murano production within the same week..........but the drive of 3-5 hours would be too much for me to handle.

Hence, I would personally split these into separate months (one month for Maxima; next month for Nissan Murano)

In any case, I've been thinking about the distances for visits to car manufacturing facilities. For instance:
-visits within Michigan USA are fine by me and they won't require me to travel far.
-Sticking within Southern Germany is acceptable to me (Frankfurt, Munich, Stuttgart, Hockenheim race track, etc.)

But Brampton to Windsor? I'd have to think about it very well (even if they are within Ontario territory.....



Verso said:


> :lol:


Yeah I personally couldn't do straight drives of more than an hour.

If ever I had to, I would have to arm myself with stuff like:
-Red Bull or Energy Drinks
-Sweets and sugar snack stuff
-Softdrinks/Soda
-Music has to be what I like

And stuff like that..........because I tend to get restless easily or rather I tend to get easily bored over a monotonous activity.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Brampton to Windsor is a pretty short drive all on freeway, maybe the Toronto traffic on the 401 would be more annoying, LOL


----------



## Fane40 (May 8, 2012)

I remember doing the following route during the winter 98/99 when I was employed as a driver in an urgent transport company.
Starting in Bayonne, loading in Hendaye at the end of the afternoon, two deliveries in Perigueux (00h00)and Lyon (07h 00).
This way by the national road between Bordeaux and Clermont-Ferrand, the toll higway didn't exist between Perigueux and Clermont-Fd at this time).
After steering Italy in Lonigo (Venetia) for a loading during the afternoon and delivery in Hagetmau (near home) the next moring at 7.00 am with a return in Bayonne.
Two complete nights without sleeping (nap during 1 hour in Lonigo) with around 2850 kms in less than 40 hours.
A crazy trip for my boss I couldn't do today and I strongly discourages.
I sleplt more than 14 hours after that !


----------



## Proterra (Mar 17, 2011)

My record: In 2003 I made it from Frazee, MN to the Tiger Mountain parking lot, WA. The destination for that day was Olympia, but around Snoqualmie Pass the fatigue got me and I felt insufficiently rested to make it through the I-5 corridor during the evening rush without jacking up my insurance rates. This was around 2 350 kilometres in 21 hours. The planned distance was around 2 450 kilometres and should've ideally be done in two days, with a stop somewhere in Montana. I just thought in my youthful recklessness that it would've been nicer to cross the plains at night and that during day time, it would be much nicer to drive through the mountains.

The longest single-day drive I've done this year was from Nowy Targ to Bad Bentheim through Nijmegen to pick up some friends. Left Nowy Targ around 08:00, made a quick stop before the border to fill up on diesel, arrived to Nijmegen just before 16:00, picked up my friends, had a beer in De Bijstand, and carried on to Bad Bentheim where we arrived just before 19:00, where the proper partying that would put us all well over the legal limit began. Partied for two days, slept off the hangover and back to Nowy Targ with a quick stop in Wernigerode for food. (our friends from Nijmegen would stay a day longer in Bad Bentheim) 

Way in was 1 431 kilometres, way back 1 185 kilometres.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ the small distances and pretty good roads in Europe always impress me. From PL to NL to me sounds like going on the opposite side of the world but an 8 hour drive is nothing...


----------



## Proterra (Mar 17, 2011)

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ the small distances and pretty good roads in Europe always impress me. From PL to NL to me sounds like going on the opposite side of the world but an 8 hour drive is nothing...


Well, assume you start in Toronto and head west, it's like driving to some place 100 kilometres before Thunder Bay. Nipigon or some place around there... You barely made it halfway across the province. Add to that that speed limits in PL are relatively high, and enforcement relatively lenient - I always cruise 160-180 on the Polish motorway, never had any trouble with the police - and you can easily make Germany in 3,5 hours from Nowy Targ. In Germany, some stretches are 130-140, but you can make that up from just past Dresden to almost Dortmund where it's perfectly fine to drive 180-200 all the way through, except for a small bit around Kassel.

On Canadian roads you would be lucky to average 90-100 over long distances, in Poland and Germany if you stick to the motorways and don't spend too much time stopping, you can average 140-150 without much hassle.


----------

